# old school amps. can't find info.



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

i dug out a pair of a/d/s power plate 120 amps today and cant find any info about them on the web. does anyone know what kind of power they made?


----------



## jets88 (May 12, 2008)

This might help: http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/og/ads-mobile/ads_P120_Owners_Manual.pdf


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

jets88 said:


> This might help: http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/og/ads-mobile/ads_P120_Owners_Manual.pdf



thank you! it definetly has the specs on page 15 but ive dont know how to read what it says. it shows diff rms ratings at different frequencies. ive never seen anything like this.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I just means for instance bridged it makes 90 watts but it has a power peak at 1khz where it will put our more unclipped power but notice with more distortion. For your purposes just use the lower of the two numbers for what your daily use ouput will be.

Also checkout: AmpGuts - Car Amplifier Guts

If you don't see your amp, send it to them.


----------

